# The Picture of Everything



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

In the spirit of un stuff for the end of summer (at least for some of us), I wanted to share The Picture of Everything with you folks here at APC. My friend and I stumbled across it one day and one could easily spend hours finding and recognizing anyone/thing from pop culture, history, etc. The original was burned for $1000 but not before it was uploaded onto the internet. Work promptly began on volume 2. So, without further explination,

THE PICTURE OF EVERYTHING


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

The first three I noticed were:

Marge Simpsons sisters
Cleveland from The Family Guy
Ace and Gary from The Ambiguously Gay Duo

Who loves his cartoons? I do!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Let's see, I see Wimpy, The Partridge Family, Wheel of Fortune, Mr. Peanut and the Lucky Charms leprechaun, without cheating...


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Can anyone find god? 

Yes, he is in the picture.....the cartoon god.


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

wow...that's obsurd. And I thought I had waaay to much free time.
Yeah I found god. And the ambigously gay duo.
I would name others but I really don't know any others I never really got into cartoons as a kid. And most of those are before me. lol


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

all I can say is WOW!! somebody has a TON of free time as I sit and stare in amusement.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

that is just amazing. Some I know, most I don't recognize and a few have me banging my head to figure out where I've seen them. Quite a project.


----------

